# Mountainbiker dürfen zukünftig auf schmalere Wege



## Waldgeist (17. Juni 2013)

Der Schwarzwald soll für Mountainbiker attraktiver werden. Künftig sollen die waghalsigen Radler daher vielerorts auch enge Wege und schmale Pfade nutzen dürfen. Davon könnten nach Ansicht der Verantwortlichen dann auch die Wanderer profitieren. Bisher sind die so genannten engen Single-Trails nach dem Waldgesetz den Wanderern vorbehalten. Damit auch Mountainbiker in Zukunft diese Trails nutzen können und Spaß beim Holpern über Wurzeln und Steine haben, können Kommunen eine Ausnahmeregel im Landeswaldgesetz nutzen, teilten die Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Gesellschaft und die Landesforstverwaltung in Freiburg mit. Sie ermögliche Kommunen, auch Wege die schmaler als zwei Meter sind, für Mountainbiker zu öffnen. Damit könnte der Anteil der Single-Trails auf bis zu zehn Prozent der Wege steigen, hoffen die Verantwortlichen.
Weitere Info bei SWR Nachrichten und bei Schwarzwald-Tourismus dazu die Bike-Studie


----------



## Axel711 (17. Juni 2013)

Eine Lösung die flächendeckend in Ba-Wü Schule machen sollte...

Edit: Ach was red ich, natürlich bundesweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2013)

Bitte den Westweg vom Belchen runter Richtung Süden freigeben.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juni 2013)

Die Regelung gibt es schon seit es das 2m Gesetz gibt und bisher sind nur ein minimaler Anteil von Wegen genehmigt worden. Warum? Weil die Genehmigung einen sehr sehr langen Atem braucht.

Auch jetzt soll erst ein schlüssiger Plan erstellt werden, dann mit Verbänden abgesprochen werden, dann von der Forstbehörde genehmigt, dann ggf. gebaut (von wem?) und beschildert werden........ Und warum sollten die jetzt alle schneller arbeiten oder gar Ihre Sahnestückchen an die MTBler abgeben?

Was sind denn z.B. die *neuen* Erkenntnisse der veröffentlichten Studie auf die man ja extra gewartet hatte? Das Wanderer älter als MTBler sind? Das sich nur ein geringer Prozentsatz wirklich gestört fühlt? Das weder Wanderer noch MTBler Forstautobahnen mögen? Das es einzelne Konfliktpunkte, insbesondere um Naherholungsgebiete, gibt? Das viele MTBler trotz Verbot auf schmalen Wegen fahren?

Das getrennte Wege ideal wären hört sich toll an. Aber denkt bei der Antwort, gleichzeit auch jemand daran, dass er sich damit von den anderen Wegen selbst ausschliest?

Warum brauchen wir in BW extra "genehmigte" Wege wenn in anderen Bundesländern Rücksichtnahme reicht?

Sorry, das ist nur eine Hinhaltetaktik und in meinen Augen zementieren wir damit die 2m Regelung.

ciao heiko


----------



## HelmutK (18. Juni 2013)

Was belegt denn diese Studie? Dass es tatsächlich zu Konflikten kommt? Nein - die Studie belegt lediglich, dass es bei einem kleinen Teil der Wanderer ein "Störempfinden" gibt. Hier wurden subjektive Gefühle untersucht und nicht objektive Störungen und Konflikte. 

Ist es rechtsstaatlich gerechtfertigt, Mountainbiker weiterhin von allen Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite auszuschließen? Belegt diese Studie, dass es erforderlich, geeignet und angemessen ist, das gegenwärtig bestehende landesweite Verbot aufrecht zu erhalten? Nein - die Studie belegt keinen einzigen tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikt und auch keine tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikte in einem Ausmass, dass es geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen erscheinen lässt, Mountainbiker landesweit in ihren Rechten zu beschränken und von Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite zu verbannen.

Die Studie bestätigt aber auch noch viel mehr: Trotz eines hohen Anteils von Mountainbikern auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fühlen sich die allermeisten Wanderer davon überhaupt nicht oder nur gering gestört.

Die Erkenntnisse der Studie sind nicht neu, sondern reihen sich in eine Vielzahl von wissenschaftlichen Studien ein, die eindeutig belegen, dass es keine sachliche Rechtfertigung für eine landesweite und/oder flächendeckende Diskriminierung von Mountainbikern gibt. Aber während das Bundesland Hessen dies im Verlauf der Auseinandersetzung um das neue Waldgesetz anerkannt hat und sich nun ein modernes, ein bürgerfreundliches und diskriminierungsfreies  Betretungsrecht gibt, will man in Baden-Württemberg des gegenwärtigen Status Quo zementieren und Mountainbiker mit Alibi-Ausnahmen weiterhin abspeisen.

Wenn Baden-Württemberg für Moutainbiker ein attraktives und einladendes Bundesland sein will, dann muss die 2 Meter Regel ersatzlos abgeschafft werden. Die Lösung ist einfach:

"Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird."

und

"Radfahren .... ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, ..... auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang."

Um gemeinsam auf Wegen zu Fuß und mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein, braucht es kein Metermaß, sondern nur Rücksicht und gegenseitige Akzeptanz. Hessen hat sich damit klar für ein Miteinander entschieden. Wann folgt Baden-Württemberg?


----------



## Svenos (18. Juni 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist nur eine Hinhaltetaktik und in meinen Augen zementieren wir damit die 2m Regelung.
> 
> ciao heiko


 

Sehe ich genauso! Da wird nur ein Knochen hingeworfen, um den Bikern dn Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.
Außerdem öffnet das der Willkür der Gemeinden Tür und Tor. Wer kann denn garantieren, dass nicht irgendwann Nutzungsgebühren für die Trails erhoben werden oder die Erlaubnis einfach wieder zurückgezogen wird.
Nee, solange die 2-Meter-Regel besteht mache ich einen großen Bogen um BW und gebe mein Urlaubsgeld in anderen Regionen aus.

Das Leben ist zu kurz für Forstautobahnen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2013)

Axel711 schrieb:


> Eine Lösung die flächendeckend in Ba-Wü Schule machen sollte...
> 
> Edit: Ach was red ich, natürlich *bundesweit*!



Das kann niemand ernsthaft wollen.

Die flächendeckende Lösung für BaWü kann nur das ersatzlose Streichen von § 37 Abs. 2 Satz 3 LWaldG sein, der ohnehin mutmaßlich in seinem ganzen Umfang verfassungswidrig ist.


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Juni 2013)

Warum ist das Streckereck in der Bike Studie als verboten ausgewiesen?
Das sind deutlich über 2m.
Alles Schwachsinn!


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Juni 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Was belegt denn diese Studie? Dass es tatsächlich zu Konflikten kommt? Nein - die Studie belegt lediglich, dass es bei einem kleinen Teil der Wanderer ein "Störempfinden" gibt. Hier wurden subjektive Gefühle untersucht und nicht objektive Störungen und Konflikte.
> [...]
> die Studie belegt keinen einzigen tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikt und auch keine tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikte in einem Ausmass, dass es geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen erscheinen lässt, Mountainbiker landesweit in ihren Rechten zu beschränken und von Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite zu verbannen.
> 
> ...


Die Erhebungsorte machen in diesem Fall den Unterschied aus. Es wurden quasi Brennpunkte, an denen Wanderer und Biker sich begegnen und eventuell auch gegenseitig auf die Nerven gehen, zwecks Befragung aufgesucht.
In der Freiburger Innenstadt eine Umfrage zu starten oder per Telefon/Mail würde rein garnichts erbringen, hätte man da doch sicherlich mehr mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen (ich denke da nurmal speziell an meinen Chef, der begeisterter Wanderer ist und deshalb alle Biker verteufelt und am liebsten aus "seinen Wäldern" verbannt sehen würde - er hat aber noch nie einen Biker getroffen auf seinen Ausflügen...). So hingegen hat man eine klar subjektive Aussage des aktuellen Tages zu genau der Zeit. Hat Wandersmann keinen Biker getroffen, ist er happy. Hat Biker keinen Wanderer getroffen, dito.
Selbst wenn! Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ich gut und gerne 6 Stunden auf dem Kandel biken sein kann und Wanderer nur aus der Ferne sehe. Wenn überhaupt.



HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist einfach:
> 
> "Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird."
> 
> ...


BaWü folgt, sobald Deine einfachen und einleuchtenden Vorschläge noch ein paar Zusatzklauseln, Anhängsel, Absätze und Paragraphen erhalten haben.


----------



## dinamo79 (19. Juni 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...Das getrennte Wege ideal wären hört sich toll an. Aber denkt bei der Antwort, gleichzeit auch jemand daran,* dass er sich damit von den anderen Wegen selbst ausschliest?*
> ...
> 
> Sorry, das ist nur eine Hinhaltetaktik und in meinen Augen zementieren wir damit die 2m Regelung.
> ...


 
Dieser Gedanke kam mir auch sofort beim Lesen des Eröffnungsbeitrags. Ich hoffe, dass dieser faule Kompromiss von der MTB-Seite abgelehnt wird.

Denn was würden wir BW'ler machen, wenn unsere "Hometrails" nicht freigegeben würden? Ich würde meinen dennoch weiterfahren bzw. fahre ja auch nie die gleichen Strecken, sondern variiere gerne.

Zahlreiche Wanderer, die es bisher womöglich noch tolerierten, würden sich jedoch dann darauf berufen, dass es ja dann offiziell genehmigte Strecken gäbe und wir die "verbotenen" nicht mehr benutzen dürften. 
Die Toleranzgrenze würde meiner Meinung nach eher noch sinken.


----------



## /dev/random (19. Juni 2013)

Schön ist auch, daß die Radfahrer nicht in den Entscheidungsprozeß mit eingebunden werden sollen: 





			
				Badische Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Kommunen, die eine Strecke als Singletrail ausweisen wollen, wenden  sich künftig dann vor Ort an die zuständige Forstbehörde und sollen das  Vorhaben mit Vertretern aus Schwarzwaldverein, Naturschutz und Naturpark  abstimmen.


Quelle

Gestern war ein Artikel zu dem Thema in der Lokalzeitung, da wurde der Vizepräsident des Schwarzwaldvereins (sinngemäß) mit den Worten zitiert "Wir geben nicht einfach 10% der Wege her, zertifizierte, wie den Westweg, schon garnicht". Manchmal gewinne ich den Eindruck, die Wandersleut denken ihnen gehört das (Mittel-)Gebirge, bzw. sie alleine haben das Nutzungsrecht für die Wege. Andere Gruppen scheinen keine Rolle zu spielen. 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine große Hoffnung, daß sich mit dieser Initiative das Verhältnis zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzergruppen verbessert. Das Ende vom Lied ist dann, daß jeder eigene Wege hat. Anscheinend ist es zuviel verlangt mitzudenken und auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen -- das wäre ja zu einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (19. Juni 2013)

Ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben, mir ist die aktuelle Regelung wie auch die diskutierte ziemlich egal. Ich fahre eh da wo es schön ist, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht.
Rücksicht auf Wanderer muss man so oder so nehmen, so lange man nicht im Bikepark unterwegs ist...
Grüße


----------



## gerdi1 (19. Juni 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Dieser Gedanke kam mir auch sofort beim Lesen des Eröffnungsbeitrags. Ich hoffe, dass dieser faule Kompromiss von der MTB-Seite abgelehnt wird.
> 
> Denn was würden wir BW'ler machen, wenn unsere "Hometrails" nicht freigegeben würden? Ich würde meinen dennoch weiterfahren bzw. fahre ja auch nie die gleichen Strecken, sondern variiere gerne.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genau so, dann "müssen" wir die Trails fahren, die uns vorgegeben werden


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2013)

Die 2m-Regel ist zwar schön und gut, aber wie ist denn die genau definiert, ein "Singletrail" kann ich auch 2m breit machen. Es gibt so gut wie nirgends eine konkrete Begrenzung. Ist also immer noch ein Graubereich.

Ich denke dass es einfach einen versicherungsrechtlichen Hintergrund hat. Wer möchte den gerne als Waldbesitzer zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wenn ein MTBler auf seinem Grundstück zu Schaden kommt. Egal ob eigenverschuldet, oder fremdverschuldet.

Solange die Waldbesitzer nicht außer Haftung genommen werden, solange wird wohl die 2m-Regel nicht gelockert werden.

Südtirol ist das ein wenig weiter. Dort gibt es mittlerweile eine sinnvolle Regelung, die die Grundbesitzer ggf. entschädigt, oder irgend ein Versicherungsfond dafür herhält.

Solange die Harvester die 2m-Regel überschreiten, kann ich wohl beruhigt dieselben plattgefahrenen Trail fahren...


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2013)

iTom schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke dass es einfach einen versicherungsrechtlichen Hintergrund hat. Wer möchte den gerne als Waldbesitzer zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wenn ein MTBler auf seinem Grundstück zu Schaden kommt. Egal ob eigenverschuldet, oder fremdverschuldet.
> 
> Solange die Waldbesitzer nicht außer Haftung genommen werden, solange wird wohl die 2m-Regel nicht gelockert werden...



Wie lange wird die Legende von der Haftung des Waldbesitzer noch überleben? Wahrscheinlich länger als die 2m-Regel...


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie lange wird die Legende von der Haftung des Waldbesitzer noch überleben? Wahrscheinlich länger als die 2m-Regel...



Nun ja, "verkehrssicherungspflicht" gibt es auf jeden Fall für Grundbesitzer, die es  einzuhalten gilt, egal welcher Art der Bebauung. Ob Du einen bebauten/unbebauten Grund besitzt weiß ich nicht, ich bin auf jeden Fall Grundbesitzer.

Strafrechtlich möge es evtl. keine Haftung geben. Zivilrechtlich findet ein "Winkeladvokat" sicherlich immer wieder eine Lücke, aus der er Kapital schlagen wird wenn etwas passiert ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2013)

Die 2-m Regel in BaWü hat als einzigen Hintergrund die Vermeidung einer potentiellen Belästigung von 7 % der Wanderer, so die aktuelle Studie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2013)

iTom schrieb:


> Nun ja, "verkehrssicherungspflicht" gibt es auf jeden Fall für Grundbesitzer, die es  einzuhalten gilt, egal welcher Art der Bebauung. Ob Du einen bebauten/unbebauten Grund besitzt weiß ich nicht, ich bin auf jeden Fall Grundbesitzer.
> 
> Strafrechtlich möge es evtl. keine Haftung geben. Zivilrechtlich findet ein "Winkeladvokat" sicherlich immer wieder eine Lücke, aus der er Kapital schlagen wird wenn etwas passiert ist.



http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Juni 2013)

Ergänzung: Die Stellungnahme des Schwarzwaldvereins zu diesem Thema liegt nun vor Singletrailvergnügen jedoch nicht auf Kosten der Wanderer

Auszug:  Das angestrebte Ziel eines 10%-Anteils von Singletrails am MTB-Angebot, also immerhin rund 800 Kilometer, unterstützt der Schwarzwaldverein, weist jedoch darauf hin, dass dies nicht zulasten der Attraktivität des vom Verein beschilderten Wanderwegenetzes geschehen dürfe. Da die Wege des Schwarzwaldvereins als Netz organisiert sind, ist ein Eingriff in das bestehende System mit hohem Organisationsaufwand und Kosten für die Anpassung der Beschilderung verbunden, meint Wegereferent Patrick Schenk. Zudem sind es nicht nur die Mountainbiker, die naturbelassene Pfade lieben, sondern auch die Wanderer. Eine Doppelbeschilderung von schmalen Pfaden sowohl als Wander- sowie offizieller Mountainbikeweg sieht der Schwarzwaldverein skeptisch. Für die zusätzlichen MTB-Trails sollten vielmehr aufgegebene alte Pfade instandgesetzt oder neue Wegabschnitte angelegt werden.

Grundsätzlich hält es der Wanderverein nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass einzelne seiner Ortsgruppen sich bereit finden, an der Pflege der örtlichen Mountainbikewege mitzuarbeiten. Bei der Planung und Einrichtung neuer MTB-Strecken müssen die Ortsgruppen und das Wegereferat des Vereins jedoch frühzeitig eingebunden werden.

Auch sieht der Verein die Mountainbiker in der Pflicht, sich an der Wegearbeit zu beteiligen, was sich aufgrund des geringen Organisationsgrades der Radler als problematisch erweisen könnte. Natürlich sind alle Mountainbiker eingeladen, sich als Mitglieder des Schwarzwaldvereins und aktive Helfer vor Ort in die Wegearbeit mit einzubringen, meint Hans-Martin Stübler, Vizepräsident des Schwarzwaldvereins...

Waldgeist


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Juni 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle Mountainbiker eingeladen, sich als Mitglieder des Schwarzwaldvereins und aktive Helfer vor Ort in die Wegearbeit mit einzubringen.



genau, Verein durch die Hintertür unterwandern, wir nur ne Weile gehen bei derzeit 70.000 Mitglieder.


----------



## gerdi1 (20. Juni 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle Mountainbiker eingeladen, sich als Mitglieder des Schwarzwaldvereins und aktive Helfer vor Ort in die Wegearbeit mit einzubringen, meint Hans-Martin Stübler, Vizepräsident des Schwarzwaldvereins...
> 
> Waldgeist



Einem Verein beitreten, der alles dran setzt, dass ich mein Hobby nicht mit Spass ausüben kann? Und mir dafür die althergebrachten Vorurteile an jeder Sitzung anhören?

Zitat Wandersfrau auf dem Studentenweg: "Radfahrer hier, früher gabs das nicht"....
Früher ging sie auch noch über den Hof auf die "Toilette"....

Ich seh das Ganze eher skeptisch als Positiv


----------



## CONNEX8M (20. Juni 2013)

Problem nicht nur hier im Forum, sondern eigendlich in allen Foren dieser Welt:

"Ich bin allein, alle sind gegen mich!"

So lange nichts passiert, ist alles in Ordnung, so lange niemand betroffen ist, ist alles in Ordnung!

Singeltrail fahren, kein Problem, frage nur, was wenn einer von Euch allein gelassenen Race Bikern mal ein Kind wegknallt!? 

Wanderer können sich an (gilt im übrigen für jeden Menschen) geringen Geschwindikeit von Fahrzeugen noch orientieren, Kinder können dies nicht!

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und die Bereitschaft auch mal bremsen zu wollen, sollte bei uns Standart sein!

Wenn hier Threads aufgemacht werden um sich Hilfe zu suchen um Wanderen Sprüche zu drücken, muss ich mich wirklich fragen, welch geisteig Kinder hier unterwegs sind.

Ich bremse, steige auch ab, sage guten Tag, wünsche einen guten Weg, habe 20 Sek. verloren und ne Menge für das Image getan, welches hier einige in den Dreck treten, weil gebremst werden muss und Verstand fehlt!

Durch viele von Unverbesserlichen, sind gerade Sanktionen und Verbote erteilt worden!

Pöbelt weiter, vielleicht ist´s dann wieder ein Politiker mit viel Einfuss dabei und es wird weiter saktioniert ;-))

Hatten wir im Trialbereich, Crossbereich und im Endurobereich (motorisiert)!

Zuletzt: Vom Wanderer geht die geringste Betriebsgefahr aus, ihr solltet bedenken, das wenn es zu Verletzungen kommt, ihr als Race Biker eine gute Versicherung haben solltet, von Radfahrern geht eine erhöhte Betriebsgefahr aus.


----------



## gasgas03 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich (Wir) halten auch immer an bei entgegenkommenden Wanderern, meist kommt ein Dankeschön, ab und an entwickelt sich ein kleines Gespräch. Da braucht man dann keine Sprüche.
Wenn aber trotz anhalten und warten der Spruch kommt " Verboten ist es trotzdem" oder "Das ist kein Radweg" da hätte ich auch gerne einen passenden Spruch auf den Lippen.

Ich komme auch aus dem motorisierten Endurobereich, mich kotz es echt an wieder "illegal" meinem Hobby nachgehen zu müssen.
Ein paar wenige können sich nicht beherschen, ein paar wenige fühlen sich gestört, schon ist es verboten.
Die sollen mal das Fussbalspielen in den unteren Klassen verbieten, dort werden gerade öfter Schiedsrichter und Gegenspieler verprügelt. Ich denke dass da gerade mehr passiert als im Wald.


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf



Ist ja nun noch nicht so lange her mit der Klarstellung, aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2013)

Nachdem die 2-m-Regel über die zahlreichen Zeitungsberichte nun endgütlig ins Bewußtsen der Wanderer gelangt ist und dem Mountainbiker demnächst sein neues Streckennetz zur Verfügung steht, dürfte es außerhalb der offiziellen Strecken mit der gemütlichen "mit doch egal"-Realität vorbei sein. Es ist zu erwarten, dass die Toleranzgrenze nun deutlich nach unten geht.

Die Kommentare unter dem Bericht Schwarzwald öffnet Single Trails für Mountainbikes
zeigen, dass der Schwarzwaldverein die Wanderer bereits in Stellung bringt und die sind da in ihren Meinungen kompromislos.

Unter der bestehenden Rechtslage mit dem Hintergrund, des von 2 auf 10% erweiterten Mountainbike-Ghettos und den renitenten Wanderern, macht das keinen Spaß mehr.

Wer sich nicht als Kampfradler fühlt, darf da gerne mal etwas dazu schreiben.


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Juni 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist zu erwarten, dass die Toleranzgrenze nun deutlich nach unten geht.


nö,das glaube ich nicht.
Die Wanderer die Leserbriefe in den Zeitungen schreiben sind Gott sei Dank selten im Wald. 

Ich finde aber auch das wir den Ball flach halten sollten, so haben wir die meiste Ruhe.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch das wir den Ball flach halten sollten, so haben wir die meiste Ruhe.



Ja so ist das bei uns im Schwarzwald. "Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht". 

Und apropos Ruhe:

Ein sehr unkooperativer Schwarzwaldverein, der Wege für sich beansprucht, die Ihm garnicht gehören. Es ist ja lobenswert das sich der SWV um die Pflege der Wege kümmert, aber daraus einen solchen Alleinanspruch abzuleiten ist doch sehr hoch gegriffen. 

Gleiches gilt z.B. auch bei der Beschilderung und neuer Wanderwegführung wo der SWV den Gemeinden Vorschriften macht.
Vereinszeitschrift http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2012_03.pdf Die beiden ersten Artikel.
Auch lesenswert "Positionspapier Wege" des SWV
http://schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/_wege/positionspapier_wege_120612.pdf

Gefällte Bäume auf der Strecke beim WOMC.
http://www.bo.de/Lokales/Offenburg/Sabotage-bei-Mountainbike-Challenge

Bürgerentscheid zur nicht Genehmigung der Strecken am Giersberg in Kirchzarten.
Seite der Gegner: http://www.unser-giersberg.de/

Bisher keine Streckengenehmigungen für neue Trails im Renchtal. Es gab wohl vor ca 1 Jahr eine Anfrage unseres Tourismusverbandes die vom Forstamt abgelehnt wurde.

Keine Streckengenehmigungen für Trails bei Bike Veranstaltungen. z.B. können wir beim Renchtalbike keine attraktiven Strecken anbieten.

Grauzone im Schwarzwald als Bikeguide zu arbeiten, da man offiziell nicht über Trails fahren darf. 

Die gleiche Problematik für ehrenamtliche (Jugend)trainer.

Grauzone bei Unfällen auf Trails

400.- EUR Bußgeld für illegales Waldweg befahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574551&highlight=strafe+f%FCr+waldweg

Verwarngelder am Trail in Lauf
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=645

Verbotsschilder im Wald z.B.
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=957

Schlechtes Image des Schwarzwaldes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635736

Schlechtes Image in der Bike:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...ch-schwarzwald-gegen-pfaelzer-wald/a9487.html
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...hland/deutschlandfrankreich-vogesen/a536.html

Schlechtes Image beim Wegennetztest
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/wegenetztests/suedschwarzwald-test

Und ich weiss da noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.....



Hey, von diesem Land ging die "Badische Revolution" aus.

Ich denke es ist Zeit aktiv zu werden. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462&page=7

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (22. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn der Schwarzwald Tourismus uns hier mit einer PR- und Charmeoffensive eine paradiesische Zukunft in Aussicht stellt, so ist und bleibt das PR. Die Auffassung des Schwarzwaldvereins zu diesem zukünftigen Trailparadies wurden in diesem Thread ja schon angeführt. Aber das "Kleingedruckte" ist noch viel ernüchternder

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...eine-Singletrails-ausweisen;art372541,6126879

Also Bälle flach halten, Klappe halten und von bis zu 850 km an Singletrails träumen? Auch wir sind Bürger, Steuerzahler und Wähler und haben Rechte, die wir offensiv und engagiert einfordern sollten. In Hessen hat man das verstanden und jetzt wird es langsam Zeit, dass wir auch in Ba-Wü den Mund aufmachen.


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Juni 2013)

Hatte man in Hessen eine Regelung?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2013)

> FÃ¼r den Forstdirektor ist diese Diskussion vor allem eine Haftungsfrage. âVertrÃ¤ge, die mir nur Risiken bringen und keinen Euro, gehe ich doch nicht einâ, stellt er klar. Nur wenn ein Verein oder ein Verband eine solche Strecke bauen, unterhalten und die Haftung Ã¼bernehmen wÃ¼rde, kÃ¶nnte er sich eine Zustimmung vorstellen.


In dem Artikel kommt die zweite - neben der grundrechtsfeindlichen 2-m-Regel - verfassungsrechtliche SchwÃ¤che des Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG ganz deutlich zum Vorschein.



> Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG
> Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf FuÃwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; *die ForstbehÃ¶rde kann Ausnahmen zulassen*.



FÃ¼r die angesprochenen Ausnahmen gibt es keine tatbestandliche Festlegung der Voraussetzungen und auch kein objektives Verfahren.
Die Befugnis schmalere Wege im Wald zu nutzen ist daher von einer willkÃ¼rlichen Freigabe durch die Forstverwaltung abhÃ¤ngig. 
Ohne behÃ¶rdliche Verfahren und ohne das Vorliegen der sachlichen Voraussetzungen fÃ¼r die ZulÃ¤ssigkeit von Sperren gemÃ¤Ã Art. 38 LWaldG  
kann die ForstbehÃ¶rde durch bloÃes UntÃ¤tigbleiben den Rad- und Reitverkehr ausschlieÃen.

... und dann wird wieder einmal die Haftungsfrage als Ausrede miÃbraucht...


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und dann wird wieder einmal die Haftungsfrage als Ausrede mißbraucht...



Neben dem bereits erwähnten PDF der DIMB habe ich auch gerade ein sehr lesenswertes PDF zum Thema Haftung beim SWV gefunden. Immerhin in dieser Thematik sind wir weitgehend auf einer Linie mit den Wanderern: http://schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/_wege/service/verkehrssicherung_wanderzeit03-2013.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2013)

Die Mountainbiker, die sich engagiert haben, konnten gemeinsam auch mit Naturschutzverbänden, folgenden Unsinn verhindern:



> § 15
> Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren
> (1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach de
> n Maßgaben von § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3
> ...


----------



## Sven Freiburg (25. Juni 2013)

Die Freiburger Zeitungen führten auch Titel wie "paradiesische Zeiten für Mountainbiker", "Der Schwarzwald soll in den nächsten Jahren zum Eldorado für  Mountainbiker werden. Einen neuen Konsens in dieser Frage verkündeten  diese Woche Vertreter des Tourismus, der Forstwirtschaft, der Naturparks  und des Schwarzwaldvereins in Freiburg" und ähnliches. 

Kurz durchzuckte mich Freude ob dieser schönen Ankündigungen. Doch schnell kam unbehagen auf:
Dieser Vorschlag/"Lösung" wurde also ohne Interessensvertreter der Mountainbiker erarbeitet!!!

Sicher eine Reaktion auf den zunehmenden Druck zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter Regel.

10% des Wegenetztes maximal, aber nur bei Freigabe durch Schwarzwaldverein und Forst und offizielle Genehmigung und offiziell Verantwortliche, die diese Wege pflegen und ausschildern?!?
Das ist lächerlich und keine Verbesserung!

Dass die 2-Meter Regel Unsinn ist, sieht bestimmt manch Wanderer noch ein aber so wie das neue Konzept angepriesen wird, befürchte ich auch, dass damit Wanderer künftig uns Biker vermehrt anmotzen mit dem Tenor: "Fahrt auf Euren eigenen (markierten) freigegebenen Trails!"

Ich bin froh, dass die DIMB dazu eindeutig Stellung ("Volksverdummung .. Alibi-Singletrails" ) bezogen hat und statt fauler Kompromisse weiterhin die Streichung der ungerechten 2-Meter Regel fordert.
Unbedingt Lesen! -stärkt angenehm das Biker-Selbstbewusstsein und schütz davor, sich insgeheim doch als halbkrimineller Bittsteller zu fühlen, der über jeden Meter Singletrail im Schwarzwald dankbar sein soll .

Also Biker: Nicht auf den Leim gehen sondern: Abschaffung der 2-Meter Regel - Lösung wie in Hessen!!!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade gesehen:
In diesem Thread wird das Theam auch diskutiert. Vielleicht dort weiterschreiben...


*AW: Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg

*


----------



## orangerauch (6. Juli 2013)

wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Singletrails in den lezten Jahren im Schwarzwald für die industrielle Waldbewirtschaftung breigeschoben wurden und weiter werden, (die Maschinen werden immer breiter) werden wir in Zukunft dort immer länger auf Forstpisten rumeiern, bis wir dort wieder mal ein Stück Trail finden in das wir uns freudig hinunterstürzen können.... 

Im Schwarzwald fällt mir auch immer wieder auf, dass markierte Wege von Trails auf Forstpisten verlegt werden, wohl weil die Wegpflege dem SWV zu aufwändig wurde, oder der Waldbewirtschafter keine Lust drauf hat, dass Wanderer und Biker in seiner Plantage rumspringen.  

Gegen diese Entwicklung sind wohl alle machtlos die nicht Waldbesitzer oder -Pächter oder Forstler oder Holz- und Pellethändler sind.

Fazit: immer mehr Trailsuchende drängen sich auf immer weniger Trails...
Daher gibts es jetzt wohl immer mehr die "Premiumwege" um die verbleibenden Trail-Perlen zu pflegen nd zu vermarkten. Die sind dann für die biker natürlich offiziell tabu.

Jedoch: im Pfälzerwald wurden hierfür sogar verwilderte Trails wieder aktiviert, und welche ausgewiesen die noch keiner Wanderkarte zu finden sind. Nur, dort wurde wohl auch kürzlich die 2m-Regel eingeführt...hörte ich. Aber wen juckts dort? 

cju


----------

